# *Trigger Warning*Took to much of antipsychotics now I'm numb and psychotic as well



## OlPhil (Dec 19, 2014)

Took too much of an antipsychotic now I'm psychotic and numb as well.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Would you care to elaborate on your story and what happened?

Why were you taking too much antipsychotic medication? Which antipsychotic was it?

Under doctors supervision or did you experiment by yourself?


----------



## OlPhil (Dec 19, 2014)

I was taking it under a doctor's prescription, just started the med, and then 5 days later, at the lowest possible dose, I felt like the drug went right through my whole system like it was destroying me, and this sensation lasted for 2 hours. this was 5 years ago, and I've only gotten worse since then I've become schizophrenic, somewhat dysphoric, not quite depersonalized, more like completely numb as in not able to think or feel emotions normally


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

That is awful, I am really sorry you had to go through that ordeal. I know a couple of people who have felt numb after using prescription medication, myself included. It is a horrible existence, but from a lot of reading there seems to be ways to feel better. Diet, exercise, and sleep routine can only take one so far.

Have you talked over these numbness issues with your doctor? Or have you thought about finding a new doctor for a fresh assessment?

In any matter, you've come to a great website, full of caring people, going through similar experiences, collaborating for recovery. Hopefully you can find some answers and support here.


----------



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just got put on abilify, which is an antipsychotic. I'm scared to crap now. Which antipsychotic were you on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

Abilify is not necessarily an antipsychotic, it's more well known as a drug that is used to help augment anti-depressants, I've been on it before and been just fine.


----------



## OlPhil (Dec 19, 2014)

antipsychotics are not really safe drugs for various reasons. Do your research and you'll find a horrifying array of side effects.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 1, 2012)

DP is not a form of psychosis. Someone might be extremely worried that they are becoming psychotic, because the experience can scare the hell out of them, which is understandable from a patient perspective but not for a doctor. What ignorant ass is prescribing antipsychotic meds for DP? Jesus, crap like this is why I gave up trying to discuss things with 'professionals'. They often seem to have their heads completely up their asses (and got to where they are with the power of memorization and social skills alone), or actually do know better but don't care because they can cash in on the situation. Holy hell.


----------



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, all I know is that my psychiatrist put me on abilify. The main reason it's perscribed is for schizophrenia and bipolar. That didn't make me feel so great, I'm on my second day in and I've been feeling pretty good. Back to playing music again, and I even had a nice cup of coffee and a cold beer too. I'm starting to get a little anxious again, but I have a slow release benzodiazepine (avitan) that seems to work pretty good. I just don't want to get addicted to that stuff.


----------



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

Abilify is sort of a strange med, it's not a dopamine or serotonin blocker, but it binds to both receptors and helps to regulate them. As for a schizo, their dopamine is normally flying through the roof causing hallucinations and all that jazz, but the abilify helps to regulate that. Also with serotonin as a result in depression. If it senses there is not enough serotonin, it binds to the receptor and helps to enhance it. It's been working for me I think, even at a really low dose. I know I won't be toking herb anymore :/ which is a bummer considering how many awesome pieces I have. And I certainly won't be hanging around Uncle Cid ever again.


----------



## xryan68 (Nov 29, 2014)

Aerin said:


> DP is not a form of psychosis. Someone might be extremely worried that they are becoming psychotic, because the experience can scare the hell out of them, which is understandable from a patient perspective but not for a doctor. What ignorant ass is prescribing antipsychotic meds for DP? Jesus, crap like this is why I gave up trying to discuss things with 'professionals'. They often seem to have their heads completely up their asses (and got to where they are with the power of memorization and social skills alone), or actually do know better but don't care because they can cash in on the situation. Holy hell.


Well, in some people's situations it happens as a result of a horrific drug experience. As with me, this all started with an acid trip from hell while riding on a canoe feeling like I was on the river Styx getting ready to say goodbye to the mortal world. The feelings of unreality and not feeling like myself (because I was convinced I was dead by a friend during the trip) lasted way longer than I wanted them to. I trust my doctor, because he's treated people with the same thing as me with success. He knew exactly what DP/DR was also. It's a sigh of relief knowing I'm not the only one. It's a big learning experience, and in a way it's forcing me to grow up. It sounds sick, but this may very well be the best thing that ever happened to me. Stopped my drug binges and set my goals further than getting high all the time. It sucks, but tis true...tis true..


----------



## OlPhil (Dec 19, 2014)

I would recommend keeping some kind of record, either a journal or just in note form, of how you're doing day by day on the med. It doesn't happen out of nowhere, so if you feel good on it, and it stays that way, you'll be fine.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

OlPhil said:


> Took too much of an antipsychotic now I'm psychotic and numb as well.


I am confused by this statement.

As many have noted, Abilify is not always used for pscyosis or schiozphrenia. It is used to help with depression and other issues. Many medications of all kinds (not just for psychiatric issues) are used for reasons other than what they were originally developed for.

Your doctor giving you Abilify for DP/DR as a first choice ... well, I would suggest other meds first ... and really don't like that. But when you say "I have now become schizoprhenic" -- did the doctor literally give you that diagnosis?

My concern is you are afraid that severe symptoms of DP/DR are schizophrenia or psychosis and they are NOT. I have DP/DR, depression and severe anxiety. I have considered Abilify on and off for years. Years ago I was given older anitpsychotics -- Stellazine and something else -- just briefly. They made my DP/DR HORRIBLE. But when I went off of them, I felt better ... back to where I started ... and I was NOT psychotic. They have tranquilizing properties.

Again, have you diagnosed yourself as having schizophrenia? Or is your DP/DR very bad and you are thinking you have some form of psychosis. What does your doctor say.

As noted here over and over -- DP/DR is NOT psycosis/schizophrenia, etc.

I wish you could explain further.

Also, I continue to resist taking Abilify as I do not want to feel worse -- DP/DR. For all I know it could help me feel less depressed, but I am afraid it will make my DP/DR worse. It is a risk/benefit decision I have made. I could change my mind next year, but I feel the meds I'm on are helpng me the most, and are the recommended medications for DP/DR.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Aerin (Nov 1, 2012)

*Dreamer* said:


> My concern is you are afraid that severe symptoms of DP/DR are schizophrenia or psychosis and they are NOT. I have DP/DR, depression and severe anxiety. I have considered Abilify on and off for years. Years ago I was given older anitpsychotics -- Stellazine and something else -- just briefly. They made my DP/DR HORRIBLE. But when I went off of them, I felt better ... back to where I started ... and I was NOT psychotic. They have tranquilizing properties.
> Again, have you diagnosed yourself as having schizophrenia? Or is your DP/DR very bad and you are thinking you have some form of psychosis. What does your doctor say.
> As noted here over and over -- DP/DR is NOT psycosis/schizophrenia, etc.
> 
> D


Not a doctor, but my DPDR anecdotal opinion is that DP and psychosis are kind of like polar opposites. Instead of reacting to stimuli that you wouldn't normally consider objective (activity in the auditory cortex is perceived as if it's an objective voice), you have this awareness that activity you would normally consider objective is subjective (all sounds, while they can be *caused* by other people, *are* 'you'). A medicine that is strictly used as an antipsychotic is probably the worst thing you can give to someone with DP.


----------



## OlPhil (Dec 19, 2014)

Actually, if it was abilify that I had taken, I would be okay because it doesn't antagonize dopamine fully. Zyprexa is what I was on, and it antagonizes fully, therefore I became unable to think and process emotions properly, and have become schizophrenic. I don't have DP


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

OlPhil said:


> Actually, if it was abilify that I had taken, I would be okay because it doesn't antagonize dopamine fully. Zyprexa is what I was on, and it antagonizes fully, therefore I became unable to think and process emotions properly, and have become schizophrenic. I don't have DP


So, in other words you were diagnosed by a doctor as having schizoprhenia? You were given Zyprexa? It made you worse, you developed DP/DR? I'm still not clear.

I can understand a Zyprexa Rx if a doctor saw you exhibiting symptoms of schizoprhenia. However, from the brief description you have given re: how you feel ... well it's impossible over the internet ... but, well, I wanted to know if your doctor has diagnosed you specifically with schizophrenia (or even bipolar -- Zyprexa is used for that as well). I am still not clear on that.

And to the best of my understanding, even you started out WITHOUT any psychotic disorder, taking Zyprexa in theory would not cause you to develop schizoprhenia.

Sorry, I am confused.
I hope this gets sorted out.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Aerin said:


> Not a doctor, but my DPDR anecdotal opinion is that DP and psychosis are kind of like polar opposites. Instead of reacting to stimuli that you wouldn't normally consider objective (activity in the auditory cortex is perceived as if it's an objective voice), you have this awareness that activity you would normally consider objective is subjective (all sounds, while they can be *caused* by other people, *are* 'you'). A medicine that is strictly used as an antipsychotic is probably the worst thing you can give to someone with DP.


I would agree that many state (and I said this myself) that anti-psychotics make DP/DR worse in MANY cases. I have told my doctors over the years this is why I do not want to take it. They think it could help. Old versions of it have made me feel like a dead ghost, but I wasn't psychotic. My DP/DR was the WORST it could be, but I was not psychotic.

Also, I don't see DP/DR and schizoprhenia as polar opposites. They are completely different disorders.

I would carry on, but I am tired. We will have to agree to disagree.
I have seen far too many psychiatrists, therapists, resident psychiatrists, etc. over the years. Not one of them has ever seen me as psychotic, even when I have had hideous episodes of DP/DR. I have been near hospitalization on a few occasions in my life. Mainly for feeling truly suicidal -- due to my despiar over my DP/DR. But I was always of sound mind.

Recommendations to go into hte hospital were mainly say a 4 day voluntary admission for a "time out." No meds changes.

I fear a good number of doctors hear patients talk about DP/DR, and jump to the conclusion (as I've heard here) that this is "prodromal schizophrenia" -- in a young person. That makes me want to scream. No, no, no.

And I am also troubled by self-diagnosis. Note if you disagree with a diagnosis you never have to go back to a particular doctor, and do not have to take any medication they plan to prescribe.

I've been through this for decades. I am concerned for young people who work with doctors who are clueless. In 1975, I was diagnosed with DP/DR almost immediately. I was never given an antipsychotic (those at the time were heavy duty -- Haldol for one). I was given Imipramine -- an antidepressant which did nothing. SSRIs had not even come onto the market.

Again. Good luck to all figuring this stuff out.
It makes me weary.


----------



## dropper_00 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm taking zyprexa (olanzapine) 2.5mg for drug induced anxiety dpdr. I think it helped me for the first couple of weeks now I don't think I want to take it anymore but im too scared to stop now lol. I don't think it's possible to get phycosis from anti phycotic meds that makes no sense? If it was gonna happen it'll happen either way that's what my doc said.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no indication that anti-psychtics is helpful for DP. Abilify for a psychotic state is 10-30.mg. I tried Abilify in 5.mg and I got more anxious and got more DP. DP is in itself an aversive state-you can't have DP in a manic state because DP inhibition of nucleus acc. I took 2.mg of clonazepam for my abilify anxiety and it took 50% of the DP then -it work for 6.months.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Mayer-Gross said:


> There is no indication that anti-psychtics is helpful for DP. Abilify for a psychotic state is 10-30.mg. I tried Abilify in 5.mg and I got more anxious and got more DP. DP is in itself an aversive state-you can't have DP in a manic state because DP inhibition of nucleus acc. I took 2.mg of clonazepam for my abilify anxiety and it took 50% of the DP then -it work for 6.months.


Every person's experience is varied. Please don't disclude treatment options solely based off of personal experience.

For abilify and how it has helped depersonalization, please read the following thread...

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/47639-aripiprazole-in-depersonalization-disorder-comorbid-with-major-depression-and-obsessive-compulsive-disorder-3-cases-july-2-2014

I believe abilify can especially help some people.


----------



## Aerin (Nov 1, 2012)

*Dreamer* said:


> I would agree that many state (and I said this myself) that anti-psychotics make DP/DR worse in MANY cases. I have told my doctors over the years this is why I do not want to take it. They think it could help. Old versions of it have made me feel like a dead ghost, but I wasn't psychotic. My DP/DR was the WORST it could be, but I was not psychotic.
> Also, I don't see DP/DR and schizoprhenia as polar opposites. They are completely different disorders.
> I would carry on, but I am tired. We will have to agree to disagree.
> I have seen far too many psychiatrists, therapists, resident psychiatrists, etc. over the years. Not one of them has ever seen me as psychotic, even when I have had hideous episodes of DP/DR. I have been near hospitalization on a few occasions in my life. Mainly for feeling truly suicidal -- due to my despiar over my DP/DR. But I was always of sound mind.
> ...


I think we do agree. What I meant is that they are completely different - so different that they are almost opposite things. My concerns are also the same as yours as far as misdiagnosis goes. Given some of the metaphor and simile used to describe DP, an unexperienced or hasty doctor could interpret it as psychosis or prodromal psychosis. Being misdiagnosed with psychosis and being prescribed medications that are used specifically for psychosis would be absolutely disastrous (for anyone really, but especially bad for DP because the brain already has some unusual stuff going on that such medication can make even worse).

My understanding as far as this specific thread goes is that OP wasn't actually prescribed anti-psychs for DP symptoms. This is good, but like you I'm now confused about why the medication was originally prescribed.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Mikethealien

1)"We have seen a number of cases where patients with primary depersonalisation had been previously misdiagnosed with schizophrenia and started on antipsychotic medications, which had invariably worsened their symptoms." http://apt.rcpsych.org/content/11/2/92.full

2) DP is both a disorder and a symptom. It some disorders like OCD and Depression the DP symptoms will go away when they are treated. Antipsychotic drug are used in OCD states with succes -particularly if it is tourette syndrome related. That is not DP as a primarily disorder but as a secondary symptom to a other disorder -OCD.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Sigh. You can find fault with anything can't you.

So what is your suggested method to treat depersonalization?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no official treatment for DP- however a combination of a SSRI/SNRI and clonazepam and/or lamictal has show so partial effect in some. CBT and mindfulness/acceptence related therapies has been the most promising.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I apologize, I did not mean to turn this thread into an argument on which treatments are best. I hope that olphil gets some help soon and starts to feel better, I know how rough it can get. All the best and I hope everyone has a happy holidays as best they can.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, Abilify has been a very anxiety provoking experience for me and others. Drugs that has an indication for anxiety states are the ones to try if you have DP.

-Happy Holidays


----------



## aryabhata (Jan 30, 2020)

Hi, have you recovered?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

I am taking zoloft in the morning and Zyprexa/Olanzapine at night and it works pretty well tbh.

Zyprexa definitely helped me


----------

